# Stay safe!



## James (Oct 28, 2012)

So Hurricane Sandy will be making landfall on the east coast tomorrow. According to weather reports and the newspaper, it's pretty darn strong. They're calling it the "perfect storm". My family and I have been putting plants/gardening stuff all back into the garage and securing the BBQ grills in the backyard so hopefully nothing goes flying. Fortunately, we're living on the most elevated region of Queens and we're not in any of the danger zones. I hope preparations are going well for everyone else who is residing in the predicted trajectory of the storm and I just wanted to say - stay safe.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 28, 2012)

Best wishes for a safe day or two to all you easterners! We just had the anniversary of the storm of the century here in PDX. It was what, 60 years ago that the wind gusts hit over 100 mph on one of our bridges.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ohh no....hope I'm ok....right on the water by seaside!!!! Crap...Ryan


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 28, 2012)

We had our own little tsunami scare out here yesterday which turned out to be harmless in the end and not much happened - I hope you guys in the east get away that easily as well. Stay safe!

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Oct 28, 2012)

sudsy9977 said:


> Ohh no....hope I'm ok....right on the water by seaside!!!! Crap...Ryan



Sandbags, Ryan.....lots of sandbags.


----------



## turbochef422 (Oct 28, 2012)

We will ride it out I guess. However I did take all my knives and tools from work just in case. Might as well do some sharpening while I'm home.


----------



## mimmer (Oct 28, 2012)

Got everything buttoned up, tested my generator and chain saw, fed my kids, now I'm out in my garden shed turning local "butter knives " in to razors . Cheap thrills, the wind is picking up!


----------



## tkern (Oct 28, 2012)

Since I work at a place within a hotel which can never close, I'll be putting in some hours but at least I can live in the hotel while random farm animals and vagrants are blowing down the streets. ... but if I wasn't at a hotel, my restaurant would probably close and I'd be free to enjoy my week-long power outage to come in peace.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 28, 2012)

mimmer said:


> Got everything buttoned up, tested my generator and chain saw, fed my kids, now I'm out in my garden shed turning local "butter knives " in to razors . Cheap thrills, the wind is picking up!


welcome!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 28, 2012)

I hope this Sandy is overrated...

Stay safe, all of you.

(And welcome, Mimmer!)


----------



## Xuster (Oct 28, 2012)

Interview season for a lot of folks too. Good luck traveling students in the northeast!


----------



## ecchef (Oct 28, 2012)

Just checked the storm track. Apparently, at some point on Tuesday it will go directly up my driveway. :angry1:


----------



## RobinW (Oct 29, 2012)

Stay safe, warm and dry folks!


----------



## Mike9 (Oct 29, 2012)

From the computer models it looks like we're on the "right" side of it. Not as much rain as the "left" side is going to get, but the wind will be a factor here and we have a lot of tall trees on the property. They have fared well before and luckily the ground is not saturated. See y'all on the other side.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 29, 2012)

Stay safe everyone, hoping all turns out okay.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 29, 2012)

Mainly just heavy rain in N Va so far. Seen pics of some downed trees, but the worst of it will not be until tonight when the winds are supposed to be 40-65 mph. Most of our trees were taken down over the past few years, so our house should be fine, but we'll see what happens with the power.

The coasts of Virginia and Maryland have been getting flooded from what I have seen. Ocean City looks pretty bad. Good luck in Seaside, Sudsy! My grandmother sold the family beach house in Toms River ~12 years ago, after it flooded twice in 5 years. 

Good luck to you guys in PA and NY -- looks like you will get a lot worst then we'll see in the DC area.


----------



## Seth (Oct 29, 2012)

Stocking up on firewood, charging all the computers/ipads, weighting down the dog (just hate it when a dog goes flying by the window). The path of Sandy seems to go over my house in the western suburbs of Philly. We usually lose power when someone sneezes... J.B.Good: Don't forget to come collect the knives if something really bad happens


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 29, 2012)

Seth said:


> J.B.Good: Don't forget to come collect the knives if something really bad happens



Don't even joke about it, Seth!

P.S. - I think we need to invest in a safe for our collection.


----------

